

HookME TCP proxy intercepts communications and SSL as clear data - wslh
https://code.google.com/p/hookme/

======
mh-
[..by hooking the windows API]

~~~
wslh
Yes, but it is practical for debugging purposes since using proxies for HTTPS
modifies the behaviour between the client and the server.

